# Silicon Bakeware



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Remember those Pecan Pie Muffins that were so good that I could never get out of the muffin tins - no matter what I did? I finally found silicon mini muffin oans while I was in Alaska on vacation -- don't ask -- and they work beautifully! Nothing sticks in them - and to be honest, and my baked goods rise higher in the pans.

To be a long story short, Tuesday Morning has a series of the silicon pans on sale, because no one knows what to do with them. I now have the regular size muffin pans, and several other shapes and sizes. 

FWIW - If anyone else is interested or looking the pans range in price, but are all less than $10/each. They ran approx $40+ everywhere else I was able to find them around here (which was few and far between). I think they are closing soon for their restocking of the store, so everything has just been marked down even further - 

lynne


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks Lynne! My Tuesday Morning is on the way to the bookstore where I'll buy Leslie Mansfield's book. Guess I'll have to stop and see if they have them here, too.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Is that sale only in their stores, or do they have a website where one can buy them? What a great, great deal -- but they have no stores around here that I'm aware of.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

In our household, the Silpat sheets are absolutely requisite for successful baking. Nothing sticks and they do a fantastic job of insulating the bottoms of cookies from burning! I believe Silpat is the lead manufacturer of the latest wave of silicon-based cookware. The sheets aren't cheap, but they pay for themselves many times over by saving us from burnt-bottom cookies... and keeping the kids from screaming about burnt-bottom cookies!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Well, I went to my local Tuesday Morning and bought the last 2 muffin "pans" (four wells each) today and also a 9-inch cake "pan". Now for suitably sticky recipes to try them out! The muffin pans and the cake pan were $9.99 each. All I left them with were heart-shaped cake pans, and puppy or rabbit cake pans. The clerk said they'd sold a lot of it. The cake pan was made by Llorente. I'll try a Google search and see if they can be found anywhere online.

Tuesday Morning is online at tuesdaymorning.com, but the way.

Okay, try this:

http://www.directlytoyou.com/cgi-bin...le&LID=2551421

Since TM had only one, I ordered a second 9" round cake pan, as it seemed silly to have just one.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Well, Williams-Sonoma doesn't carry them any more...

Tuesday Morning doesn't have online shopping -- too bad, although my wallet is probably much safer that way!! with eight stores in San Antonio, I already can find too much trouble! The www does have a store locator however.

www.pattycakes.com

http://www.bgsales.com/gourmet/silibake.asp

I know there is a cheaper version out there that is very see through -- it doesn't seem to work as well --

Jim, I love my Silpat's too! I want more! I need more...

I do a couple egg custard dishes for breakfasts usually cooked in ramekins that I take out to plate. Always a pain to remove (and to clean!) but presentation is so much better -- made them in the new muffin pans today -- popped right out -- no mess clean up -- life is beautiful!


----------

